# Probably should have mounted this



## DEE--Bo (Feb 5, 2014)

Killed this bird in December.  Looking back, I probably should have put this bird on the wall.  I have an awesome gadwall already but this would have to be as close to perfect as they get.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Man! That was a beautiful bird!
You are probably right about the regrets.


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 5, 2014)

Good lookin grey duck right there now.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a pretty bird for sure!


----------



## AL trout bum (Feb 5, 2014)

People told me the same thing when I killed this one. I am new to duck hunting and had no clue!


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 5, 2014)

i agree


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ole Dee-bo got him a cracker jack.

What i really want to know though is did you kill any gooses or geeses or maybe gooses and geeses


----------



## killerv (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is a real good one from a few years ago. 





And the colors on the head!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice bird.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 6, 2014)

That is a purty one for sure!!

still kicking myself for not mounting this bird.... Killed it the last day of the season 3 yrs ago, fully plumbed


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Me and a buddy tag teamed a big drake gaddie one of us should have put it on the wall. And as far as that stud blue wing in would love to have one like that on the wall.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Dee-bo what do you think ole grandpa would give for that blue wing??????


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 7, 2014)

ole gray duck but those eat good


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 7, 2014)

I killed a nice gadwall this year but I was lucky enough to kill two more after to compare so I am hanging him up. I will post pics when he comes back.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one that is a stud, I did mount him.


----------



## MaccRigdon (Feb 7, 2014)

wow I bet you wish you had that one again! Ca gaddies don't get all that red, or at least the ones I have seen! looks beautiful!!


----------



## kwillis33 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's interesting to see the consensus on mounting a Gadwall. I'm not bashing it, as that first pic in the thread shows a beautiful bird. 

It just falls along the 'Georgia is to Wood Ducks as Illinois is to Gadwalls' thought process. I have killed more Gads over the years when growing up in IL and have become quite tired of them - I just look at them as a # towards the limit anymore. 

But in a nutshell, you should've mounted that bird, Dee-Bo!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2014)

the gadwall is one of the most prominent ducks we kill every year.  And we have several here in Ga that are colored up good.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 7, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> It's interesting to see the consensus on mounting a Gadwall. I'm not bashing it, as that first pic in the thread shows a beautiful bird.
> 
> It just falls along the 'Georgia is to Wood Ducks as Illinois is to Gadwalls' thought process. I have killed more Gads over the years when growing up in IL and have become quite tired of them - I just look at them as a # towards the limit anymore.
> 
> But in a nutshell, you should've mounted that bird, Dee-Bo!



It is human nature to want what you don't have. You go to south Texas and say wood duck and everyone lights up. You say pintails and reds nobody cares. Try that in GA and you get the opposite effect. Black ducks in New England are no big deal, but down here some folks would camp out for one. It is all relevant to what you become used to to.


----------



## ugaringneck (Feb 7, 2014)

shot a gadwall when i was 10... wasn't impressed because i was 10 and stupid. i haven't killed another.  regrets.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

Absolutely, here in So Fl we get very few pintails, Greenhead mallards, redheads, canvasbacks, heck even GWT are few and far between. We do get some shovelers, woodies, BWT, tons of ringers, and bluebills. So when you guys talk about reds, cans, mallards or gadwalls I start salivating.

DB


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 8, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Absolutely, here in So Fl we get very few pintails, Greenhead mallards, redheads, canvasbacks, heck even GWT are few and far between. We do get some shovelers, woodies, BWT, tons of ringers, and bluebills. So when you guys talk about reds, cans, mallards or gadwalls I start salivating.
> 
> DB



You ever get on any mottled or tree ducks??????? If so we may can work up a trade.


----------



## kwillis33 (Feb 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> It is human nature to want what you don't have. You go to south Texas and say wood duck and everyone lights up. You say pintails and reds nobody cares. Try that in GA and you get the opposite effect. Black ducks in New England are no big deal, but down here some folks would camp out for one. It is all relevant to what you become used to to.



Good point. They're a frustrating bird to harvest -- for every one I've killed, there has probably been 10 more times 1-5 have circled a dozen times, only to never commit. 

And the Gadwall is pretty unique -- it doesn't have any bright colors like other birds, very bland and neutral.


----------

